# REC - Simple but yummy french toast!



## copper (Sep 13, 2005)

Well, going to post my first independent recipe on here. I'm assuming the "REC" means recipe...  

Anyway, here we go! This recipe makes 4-6 slices of french toast, just increase the proportions for more.

 When you are ready to cook, heat skillet to about half heat (I don't know what temp it would be  ) but you won't be ready for a while.

Get a large pan about a few inches deep which you can put the bread slices in to soak.

Ingredients:

4-6 slices good soft bread (I use challah or a good brown bread which has molasses in it)
2 eggs
1-1.5 cups manufacturing cream or sweet bakers cream (heavy cream is a good substitute, but half-and-half quite frankly isn't a good one for this)
1-1.5 tsp. cinnamon
3/4-1 tbsp. good vanilla (I use penzeys, but trader joes vanilla paste is also good)
dash of nutmeg
1/4-1/2 cup Orange Juice

In a bowl, mix together the eggs and cream, then add the vanilla, cinnamon and nutmeg. Mix it all well, then toss in the O.J., being careful not to beat it too hard.

Pour this mixture out into the large pan, and place the slices in it.

Now here's the odd part...leave 'em! A loooooooong time! At least 15 minutes a side usually, but go as long as overnight if you use less (or no) O.J. Flip 'em over once in the middle of the night. The harder the bread, the longer you should leave it. It'll soften up and draw the batter into the bread, infusing it with the flavor.

Now remember, too much OJ will make the cream curdle, but if you don't use too much, it'll be fine for hours. When you cook it, the bread should bounce back quickly if pressed when it is done. Be careful to use a good greased skillet or a non-stick to make sure the crusting of the batter doesn't come off.

Good toppings are clotted cream and marmalade, a nice sweet berry sauce or good old syrup and butter.

Let me know what you think, I've been working on this one for quite a while


----------



## middie (Sep 13, 2005)

sounds great copper !!


----------



## Zereh (Sep 13, 2005)

mmmm OJ in the batter is a great idea. I'll have to try this one.


Z


----------



## copper (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm glad you like, this recipe is one of my pride and joys 

The OJ adds a richness to the flavor actually along with the manufacturing cream. Interestingly enough, the heavier the cream the better for french toast, imo. It makes the batter richer and it also draws into the bread much better when done this way without the bread losing its texture, like the thinner batters will.

Some of my favorite breads for this are banana nut bread, brown nut bread, cinnamon bread, even rasberry bread or some really good challah. This batter works even with cinnamon rolls or muffins (oddly), which can create a fun variation on the normal breakfast. One of my favorite moves is to take some thinly sliced carmelized fruit and slide it into the middle of the bread. Make a horizontal cut in the center of the bread and slide the fruit into there before soaking it in batter.

Also, try other fruit juices or blended fruits in the batter. A fresh peach that is peeled and pitted, then blended down can replace the OJ and adds a really unique taste.

Let me know how it goes for those of you who try it!


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 14, 2005)

These are great ideas, copper!  We don't have big breakfasts here much but I'll have to be sure to make one soon so I can try this (especially while I can still get fresh local peaches!).


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

We eat big breakfasts for dinner once in awhile.
This sounds great for that.  French toast is always good!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 14, 2005)

hmmmm that sounds delicious! I love french toast.  Your recipe is now on my list for next week!


----------



## copper (Sep 14, 2005)

Thank you all, I'm glad you like it. I'd really like to know any input you may have on this once you try it


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2005)

French toast in the UK (and in France, where it's called 'Croque M'sieur' with the addition of a slice of good jambon) is a savoury dish.  Can't get my head round sweet French toast!


----------



## pdswife (Sep 14, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> French toast in the UK (and in France, where it's called 'Croque M'sieur' with the addition of a slice of good jambon) is a savoury dish. Can't get my head round sweet French toast!




Try it!  It's wonderful!  YUMMMERS!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 14, 2005)

Take two slices of bread, butter them.  Make a sandwich with good ham betwen the two slices.  Soak in beaten egg and then fry in hot butter.... YUM!


----------



## Floridagirl (Sep 14, 2005)

Ishbel, that sounds good too!!!


----------



## callie (Sep 14, 2005)

copper, this sounds yummy!  thanks for sharing...i've never left my bread in the batter that long but will try it!


----------

